# Inverter size help (auto)?



## Jaclynne (May 14, 2002)

I got dh a sm refrigerator for his truck. I need to get an inverter but don't know what size I need. The refrigerator is a 1.7 cu/ 115V /60 Hz. 

None of that means a thing to me.

Today I saw a 750 watt /15 AMP inverter, will this do the job?

Thanks! 

Halo

_(I'm crossposting this in the homestead questions forum.)_


----------



## wy_white_wolf (Oct 14, 2004)

Along with the 115v/60Hz should be an Amps or Watts rating. We need that to be able to size it.


----------



## Jaclynne (May 14, 2002)

I was afraid you'd ask that. There wasn't anything more in the book or on the box, but I found a sticker on the back. It says

Rated current - 1.30 A
Power Imput - 91.8 W

Does that help?

Halo


----------



## Mallow (Aug 4, 2006)

It should work but I would probably look into DC refrigerator if its going into a truck.


----------



## wy_white_wolf (Oct 14, 2004)

Size wise it will work. Be aware that many cheaper inverters are Modified wave inverters and motors have a problem running on them. A true sine wave inverter will work better but costs about 3 times as much. 

There really is no way of knowing if the frig will work ok on a modified sign wave inverter. As mallow suggested you would have been better off spending the extra on a 12vdc frig. or finding a propane unit.


----------



## Jaclynne (May 14, 2002)

Thank you, that gives me something else to think about.
I appreciate the help!

Halo


----------



## Jim-mi (May 15, 2002)

That 1.3 amps and 92 watts would be 'running' currants.
That does not tell how much surge currant would be required to - 'start'- the thing.

Those less expensive (read cheap) inverters will cause the fridge motors to run very hot . . .therefore shortening the life of the unit.

Yes a DC unit would be better.


----------



## justmyluk (Apr 28, 2005)

What type of truck is it going in? Will he only be using it when the motor is running? (truck motor)

Another thing to look at is that the 1.3 A (amps) is based on 115 volts(probably start up). When you convert it to 12volts the amperage at 92 watts jumps up to 7.6 A (amps) and with the inverter draw you're well over 8 amps. 

Let's hope he is not going to need to run it long on a single battery with the truck motor off. (might run the battery down pretty quick)...

I go along with others who said you might want to look for a 12 volt fridge instead of trying to convert this one...


----------



## Jaclynne (May 14, 2002)

He drives an 18 wheeler.


----------



## Jaclynne (May 14, 2002)

Another question - can you throw some brand names at me. What brand to stay away from, what brand is worth the money, etc.

Thanks
Halo


----------



## Jim-mi (May 15, 2002)

The peltier (sp?) effect 'coolers' are fine in theory but every one I've seem is woefully lacking in insulation and they will only cool about 45 degrees below ambient . . . . .and they use around 4 amps constantly. So even with a *big?* truck battery thats a lot of currant draw when the truck is off over night.

All this to say that this kind of cooler is not your answer.


----------



## Jaclynne (May 14, 2002)

Uhh....what? 
I had to google that one (good spelling), and I'm still not sure what kind of cooler that is. Something that heats and cools? Is this different technology than the portable coolers by Coleman and such that heat and cool, using ac/dc? He's gone thru 3 of those units since last year, mostly the plugs are junk and end up burning something out.

I wasn't clear in my previous post, I was really asking about inverter brands, but I'll take frig/cooler info too.  

Halo


----------



## artificer (Feb 26, 2007)

HaloHead said:


> Uhh....what?
> I had to google that one (good spelling), and I'm still not sure what kind of cooler that is. Something that heats and cools? Is this different technology than the portable coolers by Coleman and such that heat and cool, using ac/dc? He's gone thru 3 of those units since last year, mostly the plugs are junk and end up burning something out.
> 
> I wasn't clear in my previous post, I was really asking about inverter brands, but I'll take frig/cooler info too.
> ...


The ones he is talking about are the electric coolers that heat and cool, and cost less than $100. Basically the ones you've had in the past. Peltier is just the technical name for the method of cooling. You're right about them... not really worth the money, unless you get one cheap. We've had adequate luck on long trips with them, but nothing spectacular. We drive for hours at a time, so we had the power.

If you have the money, one of the 12V refrigerator/freezers are REALLY nice, but $600 or so. They take the same 4 amps as the termoelectric/peltier ones, but they can actually freeze things if you choose that setting.

As far as inverters go, the low end starts with Vector. They have fairly decent modified (cheap) inverters in the size you need. If you want to be safer, and go with a sine-wave inverter, you could get something like this.  4 times the price, but your refrigerator will like it better.

If the fridge was cheap, you may just want to get a cheaper modified sine wave inverter, and try it. You might get years of use out of it.

Michael


----------

